#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  A touchy Love story :(

## mangzee

A touchy Love story  :(: 

A Girl Was Tired Of Her Bf's Msgs Which Always Said- I Luv U, I Mis U..One Nite She Received A Msg FroM HiM But Didn't Read It, Insted She Slept.

Next Day She Got A Call FroM Her Bf's MoM Who Said That Her Son Had A Car Accident & Died Last Night.

She Then Read The Msg In Which It Was Written, "Dear Please CoMe In Front Of Ur House, I Met With An Accident & Its My Last Wish To See U Plz!"  :=(:   :=(: 





  Similar Threads: Amazing story The turtle story Story:- Modern Version You can't please anyone!! the story Love story of an engineer:

----------


## uncle_sam

Awww...i hope this never happens to anyone in REAL life...  :=(:   :=(:

----------


## crazybishnoi29

forwarded sms  :(:

----------


## vrishtisingh

Reel life......................not real............

----------


## aravindhkce

Heart melting.........................

----------


## sanjitsihag

Well that's touchy.
Wishing it never happens to anyone.....

___________________________

----------


## ankita mishra

god dont ever do this to nyone

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

heart squeezing story............ :(emo):

----------


## shilpa1

heart touching story

----------


## koolguy_143

Heart Touching Story....

----------


## morgan.1

It is really heart touching story ;(
Do not ever do with anyone. It is request all of you!

----------


## siri38

Wow! . . .what a story. .!it touches my heart. . , . . .& also a lesson for girls

----------


## audreycampos89

That's a really touchy story, I hope that doesn't ever happen to anyone. It's so hard.

----------


## ammusonu

oopppssss... didnt expect dis kinda end  :=(:  really heart touching story..

----------


## murugesh.royal

ooooooooooppppppppppppssssssssss........a nice love story

----------

